# Satellite dishes



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

We have the usual DU TV package but have noticed more and more houses with satellite dishes....are we missing out on something or do some areas just need satellite dishes???


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

claredoc said:


> We have the usual DU TV package but have noticed more and more houses with satellite dishes....are we missing out on something or do some areas just need satellite dishes???


Short answer - some areas just need them

Long(er) answer - (not so prevalent nowadays, since the authorities started clamping down a few years ago, but) some people install a dish/use a pirated 'smart card' in an off-the-shelf decoder in order to (a) save money and (b) access otherwise unavailable channels 

teuchter


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We couldn't find anything we wanted via satellite that was not on, or cheaper via the Du package.

Only exception to this was the Pinoy package for our maid.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It could also be that those dishes are being used with a free to air box and that the 'owners' aren't paying for a package.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Satellite TV is free, Du is expensive, simple answer!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

When your DU box goes down at least the satellite remains unaffected


----------

